# horaire petit déjeuner



## nounou ohana (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

je vous sollicite pour savoir si je suis un poil trop rigide..

j'ai L 17 mois allaité , cela fait un mois qu il y a alternance avec du lait en bouteille adapté. 
Le planning prévoit deux rythmes, une arrivée à 7h30 et une autre à 9h. 

Quand L arrive à 7h30 généralement je lui fait boire un peu de lait (100/120 ml) pour compléter la tétée prise avec maman. 
quand L arrive à 9h, papa voudrait que je fasse boire le lait qui n'a pas été pris avec lui. 

Je précise L fait la misère à papa en refusant généralement de boire son lait et fait la misère à ses parents pour manger alors que chez moi pas de pb...

J'ai expliqué à papa que ce n'est pas lui rendre service que je donne après 9h, parce que sa fille n'allait jamais boire avec lui..
Maman hier soir à insisté pour que je donne quand même parce que sinon "il faut que papa réveille L 30 minutes plus tôt pour qu'elle déjeune" 
je n'ai pas cédé lui redonnant les raisons, en plus généralement nous sortons vers 9h15/30 pour aller à la bibliothèque.
Ici nous passons à table à 11h30 tous les jours les parents le savent

J'en arrive à penser surtout que papa ne veut pas vraiment se donner la peine et qu'il fait le choix de la laisser dormir pour ne pas à avoir s'en occuper.. j'ai repris à plusieurs fois leur langage sur L "Elle était chiante hier" j'entends parfois...çà me fait bondir..

Alors entre le coup du planning et des jours fériés et la semaine dernière d'une bosse faite chez eux ou le papa a tenté de faire passer çà pour chez moi je suis peut etre un peu rude. 
Qu'en pensez vous?

ps: le papa ne part au travail que vers 11h.. il a tout le temps s'il souhaite de laisser dormir L et de lui donner son petit déjeuner.


----------



## mamytata (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec vous, c'est au papa de donner le biberon  et pas à vous, à 9h du matin le petit déjeuner doit être pris.
Les papas ont tendance à se décharger sur l'assmat pour la logistique,
Je trouve que le petit déjeuner doit être pris avant 8h, sinon après tous les repas sont décalés.
Perso je ne donne plus après 8h, l'enfant comprend très vite que si il veut manger, il vaut mieux le faire de bon coeur avec papa ou maman.


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
et bien il y a un peu de la mauvaise foi des pe là...
dites lui simplement qu'en partant a 9h15 il ne vous est pas possible de donner le bib qui doit être fait chez lui et que oui par conséquent il devra s'en occuper 30 min + tôt..
perso je ne cèderais pas non plus


----------



## Sandrine2572 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

J ai une petite de 15 mois qui arrive a 8h30 et très souvent elle a pas beaucoup déjeuner , ça arrive rarement qu elle ai pas du tout déjeuner , perso ça ne me dérange pas de lui donner un bib ou une compote ou un fruit pour compléter son petit déjeuner


----------



## Chouchou301 (15 Décembre 2022)

Ok pour le complément de petit déj à 7h30... c'est compréhensible...

Mais alors à 9h c'est non !
Ce papa choisi la facilité puisque sa puce lui fait la misère ( et donc il n'affronte pas ce problème) et la tranquillité (en laissant dormir son enfant) et la maman va dans son sens... euh, et les BESOINS de LEUR enfant ??? Passer un moment avec son papa avant de le quitter pour la journée... (j'ose espérer que l'enfant arrive à 9h habillé et avec sa couche propre...)
Cet enfant aura toutes ses prises alimentaires décalées, chez vous le repas est à 11h30, pas 13h...
Et les copains qui ont un rythme chez vous, il faudrait tout fiche en l'air pour la "tranquillité" des parents ???

Ne cédez pas, c'est le mieux pour l'enfant.

Comme Sandrine2572, j'ai une puce de 15 mois qui arrive à 7h30 le matin (habillée pour la journée et couche changée), elle a eu sa têtée à la maison, et il arrive parfois que maman apporte un fruit et/ou un gâteau (voir le paquet pour partager avec les copains) pour "finir" le petit déj... Aucun soucis dans ce cas là.


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Je répondrais très simplement qu'un nourrisson, comme son nom l'indique est nourri "à la demande", qu'à 17 mois on est un GRANNND bébé, plus un nourrisson il y a donc bien longtemps qu'on a un rythme calé. 
- 9h c'est trop tard pour déjeuner, 
- si l'enfant ne prend pas le bib' on ne le force pas c'est qu'il n'a pas faim
- être levé à 8h pour un enfant c'est tout à fait un rythme normal (et même 7h) mais peut être moins pour un adulte qui n'embauche qu'à 11h, à méditer: quel besoin protège t on alors?
- qu'un enfant "chiant" ou "relou" est très probablement un enfant dont on ne respecte pas ses besoins à lui (besoins, pas envie!)
Ces raisons viennent compléter le fait que l'enfant est en multi accueil chez Nounou, qu'il y a donc aussi le rythme les copains à respecter: faut il que tous les Loulous attendent sagement que sa magestée L ait pris son bib à 9h passées pour avoir le droit de partie en promenade... quand tout le monde aura alors sommeil? J'imagine que cet enfant est le premier de la famille et donc que les PE n'ont pas conscience du respect du besoin de l'ensemble des enfants et pas seulement de L?!

En bref, tu l'as compris, non tu n'es pas trop rigide que de rappeler ce qu'est le respect du besoin d'un enfant de 17 mois et d'un groupe d'enfant de moins de 3 ans. S'ils tiennent tellement à ce que leur enfant ait ce complément de lait ils se débrouillent à le lui donner avant d'arriver chez toi. Sinon, qu'ils se détendent, s'il ne le prends pas c'est qu'il n'en n'a pas besoin: qui peut mieux savoir que lui la quantité et la qualité du lait pris au sein juste avant? Faisons donc confiance à l'enfant, c'est le principe même de l'allaitement au sein...


----------



## Pity (15 Décembre 2022)

Je donne le petit déjeuner jusqu'à 8h après l'heure... c'est plus l'heure !!!

Il faut aussi penser aux enfants qui ne vont pas voir leurs parents de la journée, ils peuvent au moins passer un moment avec eux !

Je le dis dès le départ...


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour non vous imposez vos règles pour votre organisation et donc je suis OK avec vous qu'il réveille l'enfant à 7h30 pour lui donner son bib et profiter un peu de son enfant (boulot à 11h) .je remarque que l'enfant est toujours allaité et qu'il vient tout juste de commencer le lait en bouteille !!! donc sans doute que le papa jusqu'ici était "écarté" par la maman ... donc voilà c'est leur problème à eux pas le vôtre ils n'avaient qu'à anticiper !!!


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

9h c'est bien trop tard pour déjeuner.
Soyez ferme, vous avez raison.
Le papa a le temps de donner le biberon et de prendre du temps avec son enfant.
Je pense que c'est pour être tranquille qu'il préfère ne pas lui donner et réveiller sa fille au dernier moment.
Les parents oublient trop souvent que nous n"avons que leur enfant mais d'autres accueillis qui ont besoin de nous aussi.


----------



## Louanne (15 Décembre 2022)

C'est papa ou bb qui a besoin de dormir 1/2 heure de plus ?? 🤔
Non, une arrivée à 9h, commencent lui même plus tard, il a le temps de s'organiser pour passer un temps avec son enfant. Ça ne devrait pas être une corvée.
Moi les arrivées sont entre 6 et 7h30. Donc là oui, je m'occupe des p'tits déj. 
Ne lâchez pas, Sachant que vous avez une organisation avec d'autres petits derrière.
Bon courage 🙂


----------



## emmanou21 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, il faut prendre en considération les autres enfants que l'on a en accueil à 9h, le petit déjeuner est terminé, et quand elle ira à l'école il demandera à la maîtresse de lui donner son petit déjeuner !


----------



## nounou ohana (15 Décembre 2022)

merci à toutes pour vos réponses, cela ne vient donc pas de moi. 

ce matin papa est arrivé à 9h20 en me disant que L n'a pas bcp voulu boire avec lui.. j'ai répondu qu'elle allait prendre l'habitude voyant que je ne donnerai rien derrière avant le repas; J'espère que le message est bien passé mais j'en doute, à mon avis la maman va revenir dessus.

Et oui on est bien d'accord ils font passer les besoins de la petite après les leurs sur certains points..
semaine dernière on m'a demandé de changer la journée de 7h30 à 9h pour que papa se repose...sauf que moi çà me rallongeait ma journée d'1h30 j'ai refusé et bien c'était limite si la maman cherchait à me faire culpabiliser... j'ai répondu que je me fais toutes les semaines entre 50 à 52h donc que moi aussi j'ai besoin de repos..


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Vous dites "cela me rallongeait ma journée de 1h30" ??? convenance personnelle du papa donc le soir ils doivent venir à l'heure habituelle notée sur le contrat ... même si il arrivait à 11h vous finiriez à la même heure !!! il faut que cela soit clair donc je ne comprends pas votre phrase ???


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Nous avons bien compris la même chose Angèle1982.
Les parents veulent décaler le "retard du matin" et venir chercher leur enfant plus tard pour compenser.
Il y a beaucoup de parents qui ne veulent pas comprendre !


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Emily si c'est bien expliqué dès le départ et bien noté sur le contrat (un jour ne remplace pas un autre et les heures du matin et celles du soir ne se permutent pas !) je notais ainsi personnellement ... donc ils viennent plus tard c'est des HC et c'est tout !!! j'ai peur que nounou ohana ait déjà déjà calé sur ce fait par le passé ??


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Angéle nounou ohana a bien refusé et expliqué à la maman.
J'ai des parents qui font la sourde oreille et qui essaient à chaque fois de récupérer leur heure alors que c"est de la convenance personnelle.
Je ne cède pas et leur répète la même chose


----------



## nounou ohana (15 Décembre 2022)

j'ai deux horaires différents au planning 07h30/16h ou 9h/17h30. La maman me demandait de passer sur le deuxième horaire ce que j'ai refusé.


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

quand j'ai des parents bornés, j'organise un rdv sans enfant ou avec si pas le choix, j'offre le café le jus et gateaux pour détendre puis je rappelle les règles ,comme ça j'ai les deux parents ensemble qui s'affrontent aussi. 

 Souvent je me retrouve dans le rôle de thérapeute mais bon!! je préfère ça que le rôle du gendarme mdrrr!!!


----------



## nounou ohana (15 Décembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee même pas je vais prendre du temps en dehors de mon temps de travail avec ce couple. ils ont une drôle de façon de faire, je m'explique, lui quand il vient le soir s'il est en avance il attend dans sa voiture que çà soit l'h ... elle quand c'est son tour le soir arrive vraiment limite limite et bien que je fasse les transmissions nécessaires elle cherche tj à en savoir plus quitte à ce que je me répète, sauf que bah non si elle veut prendre le temps de bavarder elle n'a qu'à venir plus tôt...j'ai une vie après mon travail quand même.
mais je comprends ta démarche


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Ah oui d'accord elle veut permuter sur la semaine X et la semaine Y sauf que lorsque c'est la semaine X ou Y on s'y tient et tout ce qui est en dehors est en HC !!! perso je recherche la page de la CCN et lui colle dans le cahier de liaison ou dans le sac ...


----------



## abelia (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, justement quand on lit la ccn je trouve que ce n'est pas très claire... Où est il écrit qu'un jour ne remplace pas un autre, car l'autre jour j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé 🤔


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je refuse également les petits déjeuners après 8h, c'est noté dans mon contrat d'accueil.
Sinon, cela nuit à l'organisation de la journée....
Ce qui m'a un peu choquée aussi dans votre 1er message, c'est que les parents ont tenté de vous faire croire que l'enfant s'était fait une bosse chez vous et pas chez eux?
J'avoue que cela m'aurait questionné pour la suite du contrat....


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

@fanny35 oui exactement

il y a 15 jours fin de journée pour moi 16h je rends L à son papa je fais la transmission RAS. 
45 minutes plus tard j'avais un sms avec une photo de la dite bosse au beau milieu du front et un trait rouge (qui a quand même fait une croute) me disant qu'il n'avait pas prêté attention quand il est venu et donc savoir ce qui c'était passé....
j'ai répondu qu'aucune chute chez moi et que vu comme c'est rouge c'est tout frais. rien de plus. mais çà m'a bien énervé.

j'avais L seulement le mercredi d'après. Quand il est venu, je lui ai demandé ce qu'il avait fait avec la petite parce que non rien chez moi.. il a tenté le fait qu'avec le bonnet il aurait pu ne pas voir... heu je l'ai renvoyé dans les cordes en lui disant que d'une c'est lui qui a habillé sa fille, de deux même avec le bonnet c'est en dessous donc bien visible et pour preuve  jours après c'est tj voyant et qu'en rentrant il donnait le goûté donc bon s'en rendre compte minutes après voilà quoi...
Le soir j'en ai mis une couche aussi à la maman car elle me disait que papa lui avait dit avoir tj eu la petite à bras en rentrant.. elle aussi je l'ai envoyée dans les cordes, en lui disant que donc en ayant le puce tout le temps à bras il se rend compte de çà au bout de 45 minutes??? donc que de mon côté c'était limite et que je n'apprécie pas du tout cela. Si qq chose se passe chez moi j'ai tj l'honnêteté de le dire. 

Ce matin il est donc arrivé à l'h et L a bien déjeuné.. 
Elle n'est plus au biberon depuis lgtps donc comme çà prend plus de temps c'est pour çà qu'on voulait que je lui donne son petit déjeuner et bien non


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Décembre 2022)

Rhooo culotté de la part du papa de faire croire que la bosse a été faite chez vous... vous avez bien fait de remettre les pendules à l'heure de suite !

Et donc ce matin, comme vous n'avez pas cédé, papa a rempli son rôle de papa : s'occuper de son enfant avant de le confier à l'assmat pour la journée... 

BRAVO à vous !!!!!!!!


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Je crois que le coup de la blessure aurait rompu ma confiance...
Faites attention à ces parents qui n'assument pas et rejettent la faute sur vous ...
Bon courage


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

nounou ohana a dit: 


> mais je comprends ta démarche


t'inquiète je comprend aussi


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

fanny35 a dit: 


> Je crois que le coup de la blessure aurait rompu ma confiance...
> Faites attention à ces parents qui n'assument pas et rejettent la faute sur vous ...
> Bon courage


une fois,c'était mon premier accueil un gentil couple et gentille bébé, j'étais novice , un matin j'accueille le bébé puis comme elle avait fait sa celle du matin la selle a débordée j'ai dû retiré le body et làààààà!!!! je vois sur la poitrine une tâche comme une brulure waouuuu j'ai commencé à flippé j'appelle la maman direct,elle me dis "non rien vu" mais c'est le papa qui l'a changée alors elle appelle le papa qui dit "non" à son tour, je leur ai dis que je devais appelé la PMI j'ai attendu l'heure,la PMI ne s'est pas déplacé s'est contenté de me dire de prendre en photo bla bla bla... je leur ai dit mais je veux que vous veniez voir je veux pas qu'on m'accuse, eh ben NON!!! ils sont pas venu

je rappelle la maman et lui dit de venir tout de suite , elle me dit de pas paniqué et qu'elle me soupconné pas du tout qu'il y a surement une explication d'attendre ce soir.

ok j'attend mais j'étais pas tranquille, le soir la maman vient prendre le bébé et me dis qu'elle va voir ça avec le père ce soir parceque c'est lui qui s'en est occupé la veille et le matin.

dans la soirée la maman m'appelle pour enfin me dire, que le papa en accrochant la tétine du bébé hier soir il lui a pris un bout de peau

et vous avez pas entendu crié ou pleuré? si mais il croyait parcequ'elle avait faim et fatiguées 

alors que leur bébé était un bébé qui pleuré jamais de toute ma garde jamais je l'ai entendu pleurée 

bref j'ai sentie que le papa a mis du temps pour l'avoué mais heureusement que la maman était une maman de caractère mais ça aurait pu mal finir si j'étais tombé sur des parents malfaisants


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui le coup de la bosse je n'apprécierais pas non plus ! qd je voyais quelque chose le matin une rougeur etc ..; je faisais vite la remarque au parent comme çà sûre que ce n'est pas chez moi ! par contre un incident est si vite arrivé perso j'étais toujours mal à l'aise avec cela ! alors qu'on essaie de me mettre une bosse faite chez eux alors que l'enfant est reparti nickel c'est NON !!! et attention à vous ces PE là ne sont pas fiables et ont vite fait d'appeler la PMI pour tout et rien ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Décembre 2022)

nounou ohana a dit: 


> lui quand il vient le soir s'il est en avance il attend dans sa voiture que çà soit l'h ... elle quand c'est son tour le soir arrive vraiment limite limite



j'ai les mêmes


----------

